# Is it ok to wipe down the poly coat 75B with breakfree clp?



## DNS (Oct 22, 2009)

I have been using clp to wipe down the gun after cleaning or handling, but was wondering if it will harm the poly-coat finish? The manual says to wipe down the gun with a gun oil after use, so I thought breakfree clp would be ok, but would like to be sure. Thanks


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I've heard the polycoat on the CZ's is extremely durable and very resistent to chemicals. I'm a Rem-oil man, but i don't think clp will harm your finish in the least. I would stay away from WD-40 however.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I own more then one CZ and have used CLP to wipe down them all. They still are shooting today none the worse for wear.

RCG


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

> Is it ok to wipe down the poly coat 75B with breakfree clp?


I certainly hope so. I don't use it to wipe it down, but I'm pretty generous with it with the rest of the clean/lube process.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

The only problem I see is if you want to re-finish the grip. If you get oil or wax on it you will have to sand down to the bare wood before applying a new finish. 

Also note that the polyurethane you buy in the Home Depot is just as durable as the catalyzed stuff they use in the factories. They like that stuff because it cures so quickly. Other than that, there is no advanatage.


----------

